# Ur favorite keyboard



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

I like go.

It allows u to swype also

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been using the ICS Keyboard by johntanmi. Its the best keyboard I've used so far. I liked GO but after I tried the ICS Keyboard I didn't go back. Its probably the first thing I do on any device or any new ROM deployment, install the ICS Keyboard.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Same as above poster. ICS.
I used Swype for a while...
But then went on to the stock GB keyboard (prior to ICS release).


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

I use Thumb Keyboard. It's a paid app but you can customize layouts, themes, sounds, and the size of the keys.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Swiftkey x is what I use 95% of the time and switch to flext9 if I feel like using a trace input.

Tried using that go keyboard but their stuff had gotten so bloated and it only looks to be getting more so.

I just can't use swype after using the much much better original version on the omnia 2, the subsequent version they released on both platforms after that was horrible.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I use SwiftKey X keyboard a lot but I switch between slideIT with ICS theme and swype when the rom allows me to use the most recent swype. SlideIT has a lot of nice themes I prefer to use and I got it for 10cents so that was nice lol. I don't like the Android keyboard very much but everyone has their preference. The newest swype uses dragon dictation for voice recognition which is cool. If you like the ICS keyboard then I would suggest the slideIT keyboard with the ICS theme. It is pretty cool.

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## eddie3130 (Oct 11, 2011)

smartkeyboardpro

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Thumb keyboard

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PavelAK (Dec 18, 2011)

I got SwiftKey X when it was free on the Amazon Appstore. Never used anything else afterwards.


----------

